# Cup Holders



## khinton (Jun 22, 2008)

Looking for a way to add one or two cup holders to my 68 4 speed with stock console--Tired of trying to juggle a pop can or coffee cup and having to shift at the same time. Figured some one may have in inovative idea or product I could buy--any ideas? :cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Hand it to the wife or girlfriend. That's what I do!(the wife that is...):lol: Sorry...... I don't know, do they still make the ones that hang on the window channel?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

At most travel plazas you can find hang on the inside of the door @ the window channel cup holders. I've used them in the GTO and the pick up.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Those little plastic clip on cup holders that hung on the inside of the door was a hot item wayyyyyyyy back when.. 25 cents if I recall. I wonder why Ames don't sell them as a nostalgia item..... 25.00 a pop like I see those cheap GTO floor mats going for like 70 when I remember seeing those hideous things at Pep Boys for like 5 bucks.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

For an old pickup we had, I went to a marine supply store and bought a can cage. It's a swivel mounted chrome plated holder that holds a soda can. They're for sailboats, so they pivot and always stay level. Not very expensive. We had to drill two holes in the dash to mount it, though. Maybe you could use a magnet mount or install it to a junk ashtray?? The thing never spilled a beer (I mean SODA!)


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

Best one I ever had was a cupholder whos base was a big flat bottom sand bag about 6-8 inches across in kind of a cone shape with a hard plastic lined hole in the top. That thing wouldnt budge no matter how I drove. Those door ones are ok til you leave your morning brew in it and then slam the door redecorate your interior in coffee black..


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You could go to livorsi.com and see some nice boat cup holders. That is IF you want to install one permanently.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

excuse the basic drawing but just take two of those door cup holders cut off the tab that hooks to the door and connect them and hang over the center console- in front or behind the shifter- where ever it will clear the seat- personally I'd just make a carbon one


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

How about that hat? It holds 2 cans! One for now, and one for later. Plus , you know if the can tipa over real quick!

rich


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## khinton (Jun 22, 2008)

Mission accomplished--time to cruise--thanks for the ideas-


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

khinton said:


> Mission accomplished--time to cruise--thanks for the ideas-


How do those mount on??


----------



## khinton (Jun 22, 2008)

With two sided tape or small wood type screws.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That's the same one I ran in the passenger side of my vette, but now SHE broke it, so need to get new one. Mine was a cheapy from walmart.


----------



## histoy (May 22, 2019)

I just bought one of these from Amazon. Look at the different suppliers because they range in price from $10 - $20 for the same holder. This one sits on top of the console and the bottom tail sits between the console and the seat. We're using it just opposite of what the supplier suggests. Here are some pics.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I use Marine cup holders, a foldable one on center console just attached with screws and nuts, took console off to do it. One on the passenger door is a swivel type marine cup holder like GEETEEOHGUY described. Just break off the plastic piece on the back of it and take out the long screw right under the vent window. Put the cup-holder on that screw, no drilling or messing the door up.

just found them on the web somewhere Marine suppliers have them, don"t know the brand:nerd:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hilarious.....9 year old thread, and the wire-bale holder is EXACTLY what I used to use. Never spilled a drink with that set up....ugly as hell, tho'.......
These days, in the '67, which is an automatic, I simply put the coffee mug on the front part of the console....it stays put, the way I drive. If it were a '64--'66 console, though, it would slide right off those chrome ribs. On my '65, with the 4 speed, I don't drink and drive....I need all my fingers and toes just to _drive_ the darn thing!


----------

